# Decalfrage und Zaskar LE: Baujahrsunklarheiten die (gefühlt) tausenste



## SirRHadfield (8. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Ihr Zaskar-Spezialisten:
Dank Eurer wirklich traumhaft detaillierten Hinweise bin ich zwar schon recht genau im Bilde, aber irgendwie passt nicht alles zusammen.







Ich habe seit 10 Jahren ein Zaskar LE, welches laut Rahmennummer vom November 96 stammt. Allerdings hat es schon die ganzen CNC-Teile (Sattelklemme, Steuerrohr, Bremsbrücke, Ausfallenden) des 98ers.
Die Schriftzüge sind gelb-blau.

Das Zaskar hängt eigentlich mittlerweile die meiste Zeit seines Lebens an der Wand, ich benutze es allerdings als eine Art Rennrad.
Und nun würde ich ihm gerne neue Decals kaufen, weiß jedoch nicht, ob ich wieder nach gelb-blauen suchen soll, oder ob die garnicht stimmen. 






Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir da weiterhelfen? Danke! 






Und ja, ich weiß, der Aufbau ist nicht so ganz zeitgenössisch, aber zumindest XTR-Schaltung, RaceFace-Kurbeln und grenzwertig die Laufräder sind i.O.
Und ja, wenn ich die Aufkleber erst habe würde ich ihm auch wieder eine zeitgenössischere Gabel gönnen (hab noch eine starre GT), solange hoffe ich, daß die Bilder nicht direkt in den "Verschandelt"-Thread wandern.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (8. Oktober 2011)

Rahmennummer vom November 96 spricht für ein modell aus dem jahrgang 1997


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SirRHadfield (8. Oktober 2011)

das würde dann aber bedeuten, daß ich den Rahmen schon mit den falschen Aufklebern gekauft habe, da die ja rot-gelb sein müßten, oder gab es auch die blauen in 97?


----------



## Deleted 30552 (8. Oktober 2011)

ich würde eher der rahmennummer glauben, als der farbe der aufkleber (decals). 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MTB-GT-ZASK...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2eb8202e96

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MTB-GT-ZASK...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1c1f97390c


----------



## bvarnfullagts (9. Oktober 2011)

If it was produced that late in 1996 it is definitely a 97 model year frame.


----------



## Kruko (9. Oktober 2011)

Aufkleber werden wohl beim Erstbesitzer schon mal erneuert worden sein. 

Und nun schnell den Umbau starten, sonst landet Dein Rad doch noch im Vergewaltigungs-Thread


----------



## samymen (9. Oktober 2011)

..das ist wirklich ein individuelle Aufbau, ein Zaskar als "Rennrad" sieht man selten!..


----------



## SirRHadfield (9. Oktober 2011)

Super, vielen Dank Euch allen!
Der Plan ist, meine GT-Starrgabel schwarz zu lacken und das Rad wieder in einen Zustand zu bringen in dem es in etwa schonmal war.






Das Bild ist noch aus Zeiten, in denen man sich ohne Helm nicht komplett nackt vorkam 

Decals werde ich dann mal diese hier ordern, müßten ja die 97er sein:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/MTB-GT-ZASKAR-LE-decal-set-RED-YELLOW-BLACK-NOS-LTS-/200658253022?pt=Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2eb829f4de

Nur die Slicks bleiben aber drauf, ich hoffe, das bringt mich trotzdem nicht in den Vergewaltigungs-Thread...


----------



## Deleted 30552 (9. Oktober 2011)

ja, müßten die sein

vielleicht hat sich der vorbesitzer für 98er decals entschieden, weil diese einfach besser aussehen. die 97er finde ich hä..


----------



## SirRHadfield (11. Oktober 2011)

So, um zu vermeiden, daß mein Zaskar gleich im Vergewaltigungsthread auftaucht, habe ich am Wochenende die GT Starrgabel schwarz lackiert und vorgestern schon verbaut. Der grauenvolle Spacer überm Vorbau kommt noch weg, hatte gerade nur dieses konische Carbon-Ding da, das geht natürlich garnicht!






Ansonsten gabs jetzt EA70 Vorbau und Lenker, zeitgemäße Onza-Hörnchen und RaceFace Griffe aus der Zeit, als die noch nicht schraubbar waren. Als Vorbau habe ich einen CaneCreek S6 verbaut.

Fehlen also nur noch die Decals...


----------



## Bullfighter (11. Oktober 2011)

Schönes Zaskar
Ich kann nur nicht verstehen wieso so viele leute sich so kleine schmale Strassenreifen drauf ziehen. Das sieht aus als fährt man auf der Felge.
Es gibt so schön dicke Strassenreifen zB. Electra Retrorunner usw.
Andere Sache:
Ich habe 2 Zaskar LE beide hergestellt 12.93 kann ich die dann als 
94 Modell bezeichnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30552 (11. Oktober 2011)

Bullfighter schrieb:


> Ich habe 2 Zaskar LE beide hergestellt 12.93 kann ich die dann als 94 Modell bezeichnen?



ja! 

wobei ...

zaskar war das komplettbike

zaskar le das rahmenset

bei einem rahmenset ist das modelljahr nicht ganz so entscheidend. 

Bullfighter, sind die decals an deinen rahmen noch orginal oder replikas?


----------



## SirRHadfield (11. Oktober 2011)

Matze010 schrieb:


> ja!
> 
> Bullfighter, sind die decals an deinen rahmen noch orginal oder replikas?



Da es beim türkisfarbenen Bilder mit und ohne Decals gibt, würde ich spekulieren, sind es nicht die originalen.

Und was die schmalen Reifen angeht, wären sicherlich auch die Kojaks in breiter schon eher gegangen, aber ich fand es so ganz lustig.


----------



## Bullfighter (12. Oktober 2011)

Matze010 schrieb:


> Bullfighter, sind die decals an deinen rahmen noch orginal oder replikas?



In meinen Zaskar LE Fotoalben sieht man auf dem Purple Rahmen noch die originalen Decals die mal auf beiden drauf waren.
Auf dem Türkisen Rahmen sieht man die neuen Decals die mittlerweile auf beiden drauf sind, angefertigt von Tomasius
Wird echt mal Zeit das ich neue Bilder mache!


----------



## SirRHadfield (20. Oktober 2011)

So, es kann was werden...


----------



## tomasius (20. Oktober 2011)

Zum Glück gibt es felnzo! 

Tom


----------



## SirRHadfield (23. Oktober 2011)

Genau! 
Vielen Dank nochmal an Euch alle für die Beratung!

Heute hab ich mein LE umgelabelt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahbari (24. Oktober 2011)

Schön geworden!


----------



## GT-Sassy (24. Oktober 2011)

Naja, Dein Zaskar haut mich jetzt so richtig um (sieht aus wie ein "normaler" Aufbau") aber der Passat ist klasse


----------



## SirRHadfield (24. Oktober 2011)

Danke, mit meinen Passats verbringe ich auch deutlich mehr Zeit, als mit dem Zaskar 

Das LE sollte auch nie zum speziellen Show-Talent werden. Das überlasse ich anderen hier, wenn ich da an Träume aus abgestimmtem Eloxal und voller Retro-Parts denke, da könnte ich eh nicht mithalten. Aber zumindest ist es jetzt mit neuen Klebern, der GT Bologna-Gabel, den XTR-Schaltungskram mit Turbine-Kurbel etc. ziemlich zeitgenössisch. Und der ganze EA70 Kram von Easton paßt zumindest farblich sehr gut zu den Decals


----------

